# Advise on a job offer for canada



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all, I have been offered a job in Canada through a consultant here in India. The offer is a work permit and is for 3 years and they are offering me 55000$ as CTC. I wanted to know if that's ok for a family of 3. Me my wife who will be looking after the new born baby and of course my 7 months old son.

Will we able to live a good life with this amount of money or shall I further negotiate more. What more shall I ask for as in benefits etc? 


Cheers.
Bharat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Hi all, I have been offered a job in Canada through a consultant here in India. The offer is a work permit and is for 3 years and they are offering me 55000$ as CTC. I wanted to know if that's ok for a family of 3. Me my wife who will be looking after the new born baby and of course my 7 months old son.
> 
> Will we able to live a good life with this amount of money or shall I further negotiate more. What more shall I ask for as in benefits etc?
> 
> ...


How much money is the Indian consultant asking from you?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

About 2000$. Why?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> About 2000$. Why?


Firstly, and apologies for saying this, India has many fraudulent consultants. There has been a number of TV exposés here showing this, so be very cautious. The income you mentioned would not provide the best of lifestyles in Canada. Where is this job supposed to be?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Hi all, I have been offered a job in Canada through a consultant here in India. The offer is a work permit and is for 3 years and they are offering me 55000$ as CTC. I wanted to know if that's ok for a family of 3. Me my wife who will be looking after the new born baby and of course my 7 months old son.
> 
> Will we able to live a good life with this amount of money or shall I further negotiate more. What more shall I ask for as in benefits etc?
> 
> ...


Personally, I will look into this "offer" with a microscope, especially since you have little ones to look after; and just to be fair with ya, $55k is rather low.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Depends on where this job is, if it's in any of the major cities (Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, and to a lesser extent Calgary, Edmonton), $55k isn't going to go very far for a family of 4.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

bharatbansal said:


> hey are offering me 55000$ as CTC.
> 
> What more shall I ask for as in benefits etc?


What is a "CTC"?
How much experience do you have? Level of diploma?

Do they offer to pay the expenses of the overseas move?
An amount for housing? Or do they offer temporary housing at their expense for the first weeks (until you container with furniture and household stuff arrives)?
Do they offer a health care insurance that is more than only the standard provincial coverage (OHIP in Ontario, don't know the other names in other provinces).
These are a couple of things that came into my mind. 

What are your plans after these 3 years?


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes I also believe 55k$ is bit on a lower side keeping in mind 3 of us and yes we dont want to lower our standard of living either, I have been told that this part is negotiable.
Health will be provided but no accommodation, rest I need to ask them again.

Thanks for the info guys, It will help me a lot when i speak to them again.

Btw I am an MBA in Finance and have a overall work ex of over 5 years in Banking & Telecom.


Cheers!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Yes I also believe 55k$ is bit on a lower side keeping in mind 3 of us and yes we dont want to lower our standard of living either, I have been told that this part is negotiable.
> Health will be provided but no accommodation, rest I need to ask them again.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, It will help me a lot when i speak to them again.
> ...


I don't want to sound rude nor judge your decisions, but if you hold an MBA in Finance and have 5+ years of experience, why haven't you applied as a Federal Skill Worker (FSW)?

Anyway, depending on the offered job's skill level, your wife might be entitled to an open work permit. This will/should/might help you not to just survive.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Animo, the FSW program does not guarantee a job in Canada, being in a foreign land with no job can be a bit tuff. The work permit with assured job offers me what i want, then after sometime and after researching the market i might apply for FSW. Thanks for the input but


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Animo, the FSW program does not guarantee a job in Canada, being in a foreign land with no job can be a bit tuff. *The work permit with assured job offers me what i want*, then after sometime and after researching the market i might apply for FSW. Thanks for the input but


As long as it suits your needs, you for it. I could only advise to try to bump those $55k to at least $75k - $85k.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

I would do that for sure, they have a cap of 70k$ which i think i will get, lets see about that


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Also they will be reimbursing me the living expenses to some extent so lets see.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Jrge said:


> This will/should/might help you not to just survive.


With 3 young kids, she would have to make more than average wage, otherwhise you pay more for childcare than what you can earn...


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey it's not 3 young kids, I just have one so we are a family of 3 
Btw she will be taking care of the kid so no childcare!

Would also like to know if she could work part time as a day care professional taking care of 2-3 more kids while at home. Does she need any certification? Is that difficult to get? Can she work on a cash basis for some known neighbourhood families? 


Cheers!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Hey it's not 3 young kids, I just have one so we are a family of 3
> Btw she will be taking care of the kid so no childcare!
> 
> Would also like to know if she could work part time as a day care professional taking care of 2-3 more kids while at home. Does she need any certification? Is that difficult to get? Can she work on a cash basis for some known neighbourhood families?
> ...


Your original post makes it sound like you have a 7 month old and another on the way.



> Me my wife who will be looking after the new born baby and of course my 7 months old son.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Did I....oh i am so sorry!


----------

